# H&R Sport lowering springs, is it worth it for the cruze?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

a lower stance, better spring rate, and better appearance... def worth it!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...although such a decision is really a *personal* thing, it might also depend upon *where* you drive. On smooth pavement, should be OK, but possibly NOT so good if driving on cobble-stone or unpaved roads.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

You may want to look into a camber kit as well. Maybe someone else with more experience with the Cruze can chime in on this?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

a 1.2" drop will barely change the ride quality. camber will be affected but it will be negligible. camber wear on the tire will not be noticeable unless youre the type of person that runs their tire until the steel belt is showing. having tried both a lowering springs and aftermarket shocks combo and coilovers i can clearly say that coilovers are what you should get. preferably one that is height and dampening adjustable.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

if you dont bother to loose some confort...you win safety, that the cruze already has enough but you will loose confort


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

its h&r's sport spring, the springs rates aren't like a race spring. a little stiffer then stock. should be fine on stock struts and have a relativity smooth ride, minimal bounciness, and just a good simple drop spring. BTW tire rack has them for like $206. in a few months they will be on ebay for $199 shipped. i want wheels, something wide and a nice polished lip.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Price: *$206.00* (kit) 
Estimated Availability: 01/10/11 
Manufacturer Part #: 28976.1


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

200 bux sounds pretty fair


----------



## sturtles (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm on H&R springs for the cruze for about a year now

Ride wise, it feels 80% close to stock on well paved to average roads(rather soft actually), but definitely much harsher on sharp bumps and potholes.

Handling wise, just slight improvements due to its softness.. This is a comfort biased lowering spring

This is how it looks


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

wow thats a sharp cruze


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

So if were to swap the ECO springs with the H&Rs, I'd get approximately .8" more drop, right? (1.2" - .4" that the ECO is lower than the LTs).


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

hey can i get your eco springs off of you then? i realize its not a big drop but id like a little, not sure what shipping on springs would be.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

If I do it, I'd sell them on here. Guess you're first on the list, huh?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

yea lol, i have a few projects ahead of me since i added fogs to my LS, buy the rs spoiler, get the windows tinted, and get rims. the springs would be a nice addition imo. Then after engine is broken in a bit intake and catback exhaust possibly


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

We're on the same page, for sure.


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there a website were i can go and buy the H&R springs and in particular a website for cruzes, aftermarket parts. I know there isnt alot of aftermarket performance stuff but is there any specific site.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

For the most part you have to buy from the manufacturer with exception of a few things. Eventually someone will jump on and resell all the performance and aftermarket parts like ZZP or someone


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

H&R springs are available from TireRack. $237 with shipping. Their warehouse is in South Bend, so the shipping wasn't bad.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

how much are they installed? anyone know? 237 is not bad at all!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

installation is probably around 300-500. i would do your best to do some research and install them yourself for free. you'll need to rent a spring compressor from autozone (free with deposit) and a jack.

the rears are probably simple, the fronts are a little tougher


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a few ase certified friends out of work right now, im still afraid to do something like that at home.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I THINK THE H&R LOWERING SPRINGS ARE GREAT! 
BUT ON THE CHEVY CRUZE RS, YOU SHOULD ONLY LOWER IT ABOUT 2-3 INCHES. ANYTHING LOWER AND YOU COULD POSSIBLY GIVE AWAY THE SMOOTH HANDLING OF THE RIDE.

SO THINK BEFORE YOU START CUTTTING 

FOLLOW ME ON TWITTER FOR MORE CHEVY CRUZE MODS (@YUNGandBALLIN)


----------



## Cottrell (Dec 6, 2012)

Will the h&r springs fit the eco?


----------

